# GHRP-6 satuaration point



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi I've just been reading up on GHRP-6 and I come across an article that claims that the saturation point is 100mcg anymore and you will hit a point of diminishing returns! I was hoping one of you lovely lot could clarify weather this is true or not. I will be using ghrp-6 purely for appetite stimulation and would like to base the dose around the optimal amount for this use... I was initially thinking 500mcg twice a day but if that is a waste then its pretty much pointless! Also when would be the best time to dose I was thinking of making the most of natural hunger pangs in the morning thn injecting half hour after food to create further hunger pangs and then using the same protocol around tea time.. Eat tea thn half hour later inject to create further hunger... Would there be a better way to increase hunger with this stuff??? Thanx in advance for any replies!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

I think it's something like every 100mcg after the initial 100mcg the effectiveness halves.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

iv been told 100mcg per 100lb of lbm and this is why 100mcg per shot is the chosen dose for most


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Is that the effectiveness of increasing GH or the effectiveness of creating hunger pangs though?


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

1982chris1982 said:


> Is that the effectiveness of increasing GH or the effectiveness of creating hunger pangs though?


I don't think anyone has studied the level of hunger vs. dose in any way as it's just a side effect. I could be wrong but I doubt it.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

If your wanting ghrp6 purely for hunger then have you though about using vit B12 instead?

But to answer your question, yes Ive read that many times. Just take it at the saturation dose. To increase its effectivness, increase the number of injections per day. Make sure they are spaced out 3 hours between. If you want it for hunger, you could take 100mcg 15-20mins before each of your meals.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

1982chris1982 said:


> Is that the effectiveness of increasing GH or the effectiveness of creating hunger pangs though?


its pit gland saturation so max gh i think, hunger will come with more ghrp6 but for gh release 100mcg per 100lb lbm is the correct dosing, i thing the sat dose for hunger effects is higher than the sat dose for gh release, a mod on another forum experimented with 500mcg and he said he got caught outside and the hunger cripped him and wanted to eat his whole kitchen.... so for hunger effects you can take more lol

but higher doses for too long cant be good for you, if you imagine running high dose hcg for a long period im sure it will do more harm than good, maybe run as above 100mcg more often or higher dose short blasts


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg

but yeah im sure the more u take the greater the hunger , but id try using it as the saturation dose and just upp the number of shots u have a day so ur gettin the best of both rather than wasting the gh effect


----------



## 1982chris1982 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok thanx for all the replies I'm now thinking 300mcg 3x day... I don't really want to be injecting any more times then that to be honest I haven't got the time.. Gonna run it with 900mg EQ/week and 250mg/week test and hopefully I can shake of this suppressed appetite... What mechanism does B12 use to increase appetite?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

usernameneeded said:


> the saturation dose is 1mcg per kg
> 
> but yeah im sure the more u take the greater the hunger , but id try using it as the saturation dose and just upp the number of shots u have a day so ur gettin the best of both rather than wasting the gh effect


We have a winner Jesus guys so much info in this one section yet so many wrong answers....

The saturation dose for GHRP-6 and Ipramelin is 1mcg per KG (not pound) above this you will get gains but you wont say get double the gains with double the dose for example 200mcg for a 100kg man would only give 27% more than saturation dose would increase it further and the percentage gets smaller.....(it is approx .8mcg per kg for GHRP-2)

Hunger is a side effect for GHRP-6 this side effect will increase the more you take but u are using the wrong tool for the job if you are using peptides just for increased appetite


----------

